# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Ist das schon das Endstadium ?

## AngelikaH.

Hallo

Lese schon längere Zeit hier mit, und habe mich jetzt angemeldet , weil ich einen Rat bräuchte. Es geht um meinen Schwiegervater, habe seine PK- Historie im Profil eingestellt. Für uns ist das alles sehr überraschend gekommen und wir haben keinerlei Erfahrung , was in der Situation richtig oder falsch ist.

Nachdem nun die Hormonblockade seit 30.01.09 angelaufen ist, hatten wir eigentlich schon leichte Hoffnung,das sie eventuell anschlägt und er noch 1 oder 2 Jahre einigermassen leben kann. Das wurde uns auch in der Klinik gesagt.

Diese Hoffnung wurde mir gestern bei der Hausärztin ( die für die weitere Schmerzbehandlung zuständig ist ) genommen.
Als ich bei ihr anfragte ,was man mit der Ernährung machen könnte ( eventuell zusätzlich Aufbau -trinknahrung ) meinte sie, das könnten wir uns sparen. Er würde sowieso nur noch Wochen, eventuell Monate leben und sie würde uns empfehlen keine grossartige Behandlung mehr vorzunehmen. Schmerztherapie wäre das einzige was noch angebracht wäre.
Wenn er nichts essen möchte, sollten wir ihn gewähren lassen, das würde seinen Tod beschleunigen und ihm sehr schmerzhafte Monate ersparen.

wir sind jetzt total verunsichert, es wurde ja noch gar keine Nachkontrolle gemacht, ob die Bestrahlung etwas gebracht hat, ob die Hormonbehandlung anschlägt, wie der PSA Wert zur Zeit ist. Wann wird so etwas gemacht ? Habe davon gehört, man sollte 3 Monate abwarten und dann kontrollieren. Mir ist es unverständlich das es jetzt das Endstadium sein soll . Warum ist dann von der Klinik weiterhin eine 4 wöchige Zometainfusion und Hormonspritze vorgesehen ? 

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen in diesem Stadium ? gibt es noch Hoffnung oder lohnt sich das Kämpfen wirklich nicht mehr ? 

Gruss Angelika

----------


## PeterP

Hallo Anglika,
zunächst möchte ich Deiner Hausärztin bezüglich der Erkrankung Deines Vaters jegliche Qualifikation absprechen. Solche globalen Prognosen ohne das nötige Hintergrundwissen auszusprechen ist so ungeheuerlich, das einem die Worte für eine Bewertung fehlen. 
Natürlich ist die Situation sehr ernst, doch vermag im Moment noch niemand genau vorauszusagen, wie gut oder weniger gut das Ansprechen Deines Vaters auf die Behandlung sein wird. 
Der Hormonentzug kann auch in diesem Stadium die Krankheit für viele viele Monate zum Stillstand bringen, es gibt allerdings keine Garantie dafür.
Was man Euch in der Klinik gesagt hat, ist auf jeden Fall richtig und auch die erste Behandlung Deines Vaters scheint mir tadellos zu sein.
Der PSA-Wert sollte in dieser Phase monatlich gemessen werden, um das Ansprechverhalten genau beobachten zu können. Ebenso muß der Testosteronspiegel gemessen werden. (Muß ebenfalls stark abfallen)
Damit der Vater bei Kräften bleibt, sollte er jetzt das essen, was ihm schmeckt. Informationen zur angepassten Ernährung und Nahrungsergänzungen findest eingangs in der BPS-Startseite unter den allgemeinen Informationen.
Auch mit spezieller Schmerztherapie haben Hausärzte nichts am Hut. Da gibt es Spezialisten, nach denen Ihr Euch erkundigen müßt.
Ansonsten auch zu einem guten Urologen gehen.
Viel Erfolg
Peter

----------


## Pinguin

*Ist das schon das Endstadium ?*

Hallo Angelika, nein, jetzt geht der Kampf erst richtig los. Es gibt Männer mit weit höheren PSA-Werten  und ebenfalls total metastasierten Knochen, die nach anfänglicher hoffnungsloser Situation noch viele Jahre, ein allerdings im Bewegungsablauf eingeschränktes Leben führen konnten. Die Appetitlosigkeit mag durch Zometa verursacht sein. Man sollte Bondronat als Ersatz in Erwägung ziehen, weil die Nebenwirkungen *geringer* sind. Es wurde am 30. Januar 2009 das Implantat Enantone gesetzt und schon am 9.3.2009 auf Zoladex gewechselt, obwohl die Wirkung von Enantone sicher noch nicht abgeklungen war? Ich würde mich auf ein Anti-Androgen beschränken, um den Testosteronwert nicht zu sehr zu beeinträchtigen. Ferner würde ich dann Avodart ergänzen. Das ist sicher Ansichtssache. Es handelt sich auch um meine ganz perönliche Meinung. Falls bei Casodex der erwartete Erfolg ausbleibt, würde ich auf Flutamid umstellen. Ich wünsche Dir und Deinem Vater ein gutes Gelingen. Ich bin im übrigen sogar davon überzeugt, dass Ihr noch gemeinsam viele auch schöne Tage und Jahre erleben werdet.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Angelika,

zu kämpfen lohnt sich immer. Unter  http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informationen/html/the_dhb.html#Wil     061002findest Du einen Bericht aus dem Jahr 2002 über einen britischen Patienten mit damals ganz ähnlicher Ausgangslage. Sein Skelettszintigramm sah aus wie "wie ein Weihnachtsbaum". Wie es ihm heute, mehr als sechs Jahre später, geht, wissen wir natürlich nicht. Es sind aber Behandlungserfolge noch möglich, sie sind nur leider nicht garantiert, und möglicherweise war dieser Patient noch in einer besseren körperlichen Verfassung als Dein Schwiegervater.Warum von Enantone auf Zoladex gewechselt wurde, ist in der Tat nicht klar. Ist der Testosteronspiegel nicht in den Kastrationsbereich von < 0,2 ng/ml bzw. < 0,69 nmol/l gesunken, wurde er überhaupt vor Beginn der Behandlung gemessen? Enantone wird oft als das wirksamste LHRH-Analogon betrachtet.

Dem Rat, von Zometa auf Bondronat zu wechseln, kann ich mich nicht anschließen. Zometa ist das potenteste Bisphosphonat, d. h. dasjenige mit der stärksten Wirkung. Nach den ersten zwei, drei Infusionen gibt es dabei keine Nebenwirkungen mehr. Die eventuelle Nebenwirkung der Kiefernekrose stellt sich, wenn überhaupt, erst nach längerer Verabreichung (> 1 1/2 Jahre) ein. Derzeit geht es aber um die bestmögliche therapeutische Wirkung. Ich würde auch nicht von Casodex (150 mg!) auf Flutamid wechseln. Casodex bzw. die Bicalutamid-Generika sind wirksamer und besser verträglich als Flutamid. Einem ohnehin körperlich geschwächten Mann würde ich nicht mit Flutamid kommen (ich kenne beide aus eigener Erfahrung).

Von der Bestrahlung solltet Ihr Euch nicht allzuviel erhoffen. Es können gar nicht alle befallenen Wirbelkörper bestrahlt werden, die erforderliche Strahlendosis wäre viel zu hoch. Es ging wohl nur um die am schwersten befallenen WK.

Wenn Schmerztherapie notwendig werden sollte, dann solltet Ihr Euch an Spezialisten wenden. Unter http://www.dgpalliativmedizin.de/ => Adressen findet Ihr Adressen von ambulanten und stationären Schmerztherapeuten in Eurer Nähe.

Alles Gute!

Ralf

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Eine Strahlentherapie wäre in den betroffenen Wirbelkörpern zu erwägen, wo der Tumor in den Spinalkanal einbricht und eine Stenosierung verursacht. Bei weiterem Tumorwachstum dort könnte es zu einem Querschnittssyndrom kommen.

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo,

hier wäre durch gezielte Bestrahlung einiges zu erreichen.  Wie schon Herr Schmidt als Experte ausführte.

Meine Bedenken nun sind, ob die eingeleitete AHB mit einer weiteren Strahlentherapie korrespondiert oder auch nicht.   Dieses wird ja immer noch sehr kontrovers diskutiert.

In diesem Zusammenhang wäre auch einmal die Frage zu klären, wie sich Zometa&Co. während einer Bestrahlung auswirken.

Vielleicht könnte Herr Schmidt hierzu seine Erfahrungungen mitteilen.


Freundliche Grüße
Hans-J.

----------


## Tochter75

Liebe Angelika,
was die Hausärztin sagt, ist schlichtweg Blödsinn. Schau mal auf mein Profil - mein Vater hatte vor fast zwei Jahren viel höhere PSA-Werte (Ausgangs-PSA 783), auch disseminierte Knochenmetastasen und einen Gleason von 4+5=9, Lymphknotenmetastasen und Infiltration der Harnblase. Er ist 76 und es geht ihm den Umständen entsprechend gut. Er fährt Auto, geht einkaufen, Besorgungen erledigen, schafft zwei Etagen Treppensteigen, braucht allerdings für längere Strecken einen Stock.

Es gibt noch viele Möglichkeiten! Lasst euch bloß nicht den Mut nehmen. Das Leben bleibt lebenswert und es gibt noch etliche Möglichkeiten.

Gruß, Melanie

----------


## AngelikaH.

Hallo

danke für eure Antworten. Haben mir doch sehr geholfen. Ich konnte es einfach nicht so hinnehmen was die Ärztin sagte, jetzt weis ich wieder ,das es sich lohnt zu kämpfen. 
Falls noch jemand mitliest, eine Frage hätte ich noch : Wie ich das bei euch so lese, bekommt ihr regelmässig Casodex, mein Schwiegervater hat es nur in der Klinik eine Woche lang bekommen, dann bekam er die Enantone Spritze und das casodex wurde abgesetzt . Ist das richtig ? Enantone war übrigens nur ein 4 Wochen Depot, deshalb wurde vor ein paar Tagen Zoladex gegeben. 
Werde mich jetzt um einen guten Urologen umschauen, habe nur das Problem ,das von der Klinik angeraten wurde, mein Schwiegervater solle die nächsten 4 Wochen das Bett nicht verlassen, wegen der angegriffenen Wirbelsäule, so müsste der Urologe ins Haus kommen. 
Strahlentherapie ist vorläufig nicht vorgesehen, nur wenn eventuell neue neurologische Symptome auftreten sollten.  Die erste Bestrahlung hatte gut angeschlagen, er war danach fast schmerzfrei

Gruss Angelika

----------


## Marcel19

Liebe Angelika,

ich stimme Tochter75 voll und ganz zu, das ist zwar eine Frechheit ohne gleichen  eurer Hausärtzin (um es mal platt auszudrücken), aber es lohnt sich überhaupt nicht, daran noch Energie zu verschwenden. Die solltet ihr meiner Meinung nach sofort wechseln!

Es wird noch einige Hochs und Tiefs und vor allem viele Meinungen und Ratschläge geben, aber Dein Schwiegervater hat zwar keine garantierten aber trotzdem faire Chancen noch lange zu leben. Um so wichtiger ist es neben der eigentlichen Therapie sich von Anfang an auch um die Lebensqualität von ihm und auf die Haupttherapie unterstützende Maßnahmen zu kümmern. Wenn Du magst, schau mal in das Buch "Krebs ganzheitlich behandeln" von Prof. Beust rein. Das hätte ich mir anfangs gewünscht, als ich von all diesen "Alternativen" zwar gehört und gelesen habe, diese aber nicht einzuordnen oder gar zu bewerten wußte...es ist kritisch und praktisch. Wie gesagt, dabei aber nie die Haupt-Therapie außer Acht lassen...

Alles Gute für Euch!

Marcel

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo,
> 
> hier wäre durch gezielte Bestrahlung einiges zu erreichen. Wie schon Herr Schmidt als Experte ausführte.
> 
> Meine Bedenken nun sind, ob die eingeleitete AHB mit einer weiteren Strahlentherapie korrespondiert oder auch nicht. Dieses wird ja immer noch sehr kontrovers diskutiert.
> 
> In diesem Zusammenhang wäre auch einmal die Frage zu klären, wie sich Zometa&Co. während einer Bestrahlung auswirken.
> 
> Vielleicht könnte Herr Schmidt hierzu seine Erfahrungungen mitteilen.
> ...


 
Hormone oder Zometa vertragen sich mit Bestrahlung problemlos.

----------


## Tochter75

Hallo Angelika,
meinem Vater haben sie im Krankenhaus 2007 auch eingeredet, es wäre hochgradige Frakturgefahr und er durfte sich eine Woche lang nicht mal im Bett aufrecht hinsetzen! Und dann stellte sich heraus, dass der Arzt, der das Röntgenbild befundet hatte, kein Facharzt war und sich einfach nur unsicher war, aber es hat sage und schreibe 1 ganze Woche gedauert, obwohl ich jeden Tag da war und Druck gemacht habe, bis endlich mal ein Unfallchirurg auf das Röntgenbild guckte und sagte, alles in Ordnung. Dieser Befund wurde später bei Kontrollszintigrafien immer wieder bestätigt, trotz starker Metastasen unter Zometagabe keine Frakturgefahr. Ich nehme mal an, dass dies bei euch nicht der Fall ist, sondern dass die Befunde stimmen und die Bettruhe sinnvoll ist, aber eine zweite Meinung, falls noch nicht geschehen, ist durchaus sinnvoll. Man kann sich übrigens auch Rollstühle in orthopädischen Fachgeschäften leihen, muss sie sich nicht gleich verordnen lassen.

Habt ihr schon einen Schwerbehindertenausweis und Merkzeichen aG beantragt? Das ist insofern wichtig, als dass die Krankenkasse dann die Taxikosten zum Arzt übernimmt. Nur mit Merkzeichen G machen sie das nicht.

Gruß, Melanie

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Angelika, vorab bitte *hier* lesen. In Deinem letzten Beitrag erwähnst Du, dass Dein Schwiegervater Casodex nur kurzzeitig, wohl um das Flare-up-Phänomen, was durch das LHRH-Analoga ausgelöst wird, zu verhindern, eingenommen hat. Casodex besetzt die Rezeptoren, so dass der Tumor im Wachstum behindert wird. Zoladex bremst die Testosteronproduktion durch die Hoden. Dem Körper wird also hierdurch das wichtigste männliche Hormon entzogen, so dass es zu Schwächeanfällen kommen kann. Es ist bekannt, dass andererseits Testosteron für den Tumor als Nahrungsquelle dient. In letzter Zeit waren sich die Wissenschaftler nicht immer einig, ob das tatsächlich immer zutrifft. Wie schon weiter oben von mir erläutert, würde ich mich auch auf Casodex 150 mg täglich beschränken. Es kann allerdings zu einer Gynäkomastie (Brustanschwellung) kommen, die etwas schmerzhaft ist, aber  durch Medikamente gemildert werden kann. Zusätzlich würde ich Avodart nehmen, das die Dihydrotestosteronproduktion hemmt, welches für die Metastasenbildung mit verantwortlich ist. Es sollte auch unbedingt darauf geachtet werden, dass die Zometa-Infusion sehr langsam abläuft. Darauf solltet ihr bestehen, auch wenn der Arzt auf Hektik macht. Ich drücke Deinem Schwiegervater die Daumen für eine erfolgreiche Strategie.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Angelika,

auch ich kann zur Beruhigung beitragen, ich bin im 5. Ptostatakrebsjahr, mit vergleichbarer Metsasierung. Auch mir wurde nur eine recht kurze Lebenserwartung vorausgesagt. Auch das ist ein Grund meiner "Einstellung" zur Ärzteschaft. 
Über Therapien für uns weit fortgeschtittene PCaler habe ich meine eigenen Vorstellung, daher möchte ich gar nicht viel dazu sagen.

Viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## AngelikaH.

Hallo

Mein Schwiegervater wurde gestern in eine Klinik für Psychatrie und Neurologie eingeliefert , weil er zunehmend verwirrter und unruhiger wurde. Auch bei Nacht kam er nicht zur Ruhe. Morgen wird erstmal ein MRT gemacht , weil der Verdacht auf Gehirnmetastasen besteht .

Kennt jemand von euch Fälle wo der Prostatakrebs trotz Hormonbehandlung weiter metasiert hat bis ins Gehirn ? Und vor allem nach so kurzer Zeit ? 

Wie ist das mit den Metastasen unter Hormonbehandlung oder Bestrahlung ? Werden die zum Stillstand gebracht oder gibt es auch die Möglichkeit das sie sich verkleinern ? 

Gruss Angelika

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Angelika,

meines Wissens ist eine Metastasierung von PK ins Gehirn äußerst selten; in der medizinischen Literatur soll nur von ganz wenigen Fällen weltweit berichtet worden sein. 

Unter Hormonbehandlung gibt es durchaus die Möglichkeit, dass sich Metastasen verkleinern. Wie das mit etwaigen Gehirnmetastasen ist, kann wohl mangels Erfahrung niemand sagen. Um Metastasen per Bestrahlung zu verkleinern, müssen sie gezielt bestrahlt werden.

Ralf

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Angelika,

im Forum hatten wir einen Freund mit Gehirnmetastasen. 

Metastasen wachsen auch natürlich weiter bei nicht hormonsensiblem, agressivem PCa, wie bei mir z.B. 

Ab einer gewissen Malignität (Bösartigkeit) des Tumors ist da kaum schulmedizinische Hilfe möglich. Daher bei solchem Fortschritt immer eine DNA-Untersuchung.

Ich würde naturheilkundlich versuchen lassen, den Körper deines Schwiegervaters zu "Entgiften". Schwermetalle, Umweltgifte jahrelange Vergiftungen am Arbeitsplatz sind oft der Grund für Verwirrungszustände und ähnliche Symtome. Wie schaut es z.B. aus mit früheren, oder gar noch vorhandenen Amalganfüllungen. Wurden evtl. aktuell Zahnsanierungen vorgenommen?

Viel Glück und Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## AngelikaH.

Hallo

Dank eurer Antworten haben wir nicht aufgegeben und nicht auf die Hausärzte gehört. Darüber sind wir froh.
Ein erneutes MRT hat gezeigt, das keine Gehirnmetastasen aufgetreten sind und die bestehenden Metastasen nicht weiter gewachsen sind. Selbst die Frakturgefahr , die uns eingeredet wurde, ist zur Zeit nicht vorhanden. 
Auch ist mein Schwiegervater wieder total klar im Kopf und es geht ihm den Umständen entsprechend sogar sehr gut.
Wir schöpfen wieder grosse Hoffnung das die Hormontherapie doch anschlägt und mein Schwiegervater noch einige schöne Zeit verbringen kann. ( Auch wenn uns der Hausarzt immer spöttisch anlächelt, wenn wir davon reden ) .

Jetzt ist zumindest ein Palliativmediziner für ihn zuständig und der ist mit Sicherheit befähigter wie die Hausärzte. 

In 2 Wochen gehts zum Urologen, dann bekommen wir zum erstenmal nach Beginn der Hormonbehandlung den aktuellen PSA Wert und hoffentlich auch den Testosteronwert. 

Ich danke euch für eure Antworten und werde in 2 Wochen berichten wie das Ergebnis beim Urologen ausgefallen ist.

Gruss
Angelika

----------


## Tochter75

Das ist doch eine sehr gute Nachricht! Da sieht man wieder mal: Man darf sich von Ärzten niemals den Mut nehmen lassen und muss sich immer eine zweite und ggf. auch dritte Meinung holen. 

Und selbst, wenn der PK irgendwann hormonrefraktär werden sollte, ist das immer noch nicht das Ende. Bei meinem Vater ist er jetzt seit Dezember 2007 hormonrefraktär und nachdem er zunächst mit Estramustin den PSA wieder senken konnte und einer Chemotherapie sehr ablehnend gegenüberstand, weil er gesehen hat, wie meine Mutter unter ihrer Chemotherapie (allerdings mit kurativem Ansatz) bei Brustkrebs gelitten hat, hat er sich, als die Werte wieder anstiegen von seinem Urologen zu einer leichten Chemo mit Taxotere überzeugen lassen. Er hatte gestern den 4. Zyklus und es geht ihm sehr gut, er ging danach noch einkaufen und blüht unter der Chemo richtig auf, was wir nie gedacht hätten. Einzige NW ist der Haarausfall, aber er hat noch immer so viele Haare, dass es auf den ersten Blick nicht auffällt, weil er vorher sehr dichte Haare hatte. 

Also, niemals aufgeben! Das Leben ist immer lebenswert. 

Gruß, Melanie

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo Angelika,
> 
> meines Wissens ist eine Metastasierung von PK ins Gehirn äußerst selten; in der medizinischen Literatur soll nur von ganz wenigen Fällen weltweit berichtet worden sein.


Das ist jetzt ein bisschen übertrieben.

Ich habe 2 Patienten im meiner Karriere bislang gesehen. Es ist sehr selten, aber es kommt eben auch manchmal vor.

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Wie schaut es z.B. aus mit früheren, oder gar noch vorhandenen Amalganfüllungen. Wurden evtl. aktuell Zahnsanierungen vorgenommen?


Naja, das mit dem Amalgam ist so eine Sache. Ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass das Quecksilber vor allen Dingen dann frei wird und vom Körper aufgenommen werden kann, wenn man die Blomben herausbohrt. Vielleicht ist es das Beste, wenn man sich die betreffenden Zähne mit samt der Füllung ziehen lässt.  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch): 

Allerdings will ich euch da auch nicht zu große Hoffnung machen. Meine Schwiegermutter ist an Krebs gestorben. Als die Schulmedizin keine Ideen mehr hatte, investierte sie in Heilpraktiker, Wünschelrutengänger und andere Scharlartane. Es wurde dann auch eine "Zahnsanierung" durchgeführt, die den Verlust fast aller Zähne zur Folge hatte. Rückblickend habe ich nicht den Eindruck, dass all diese Maßnahmen das Leben auch nur einen Tag verlängert haben. 

Ich würde mir heute keine Amalganfüllungen mehr machen lassen, aber die, die ich habe, bleiben drin.

Interessant ist in diesem Zusammenhang das, was der Krebsinformationsdienst zu diesem Thema schreibt: http://www.krebsinformationsdienst.d...en/amalgam.php

WW

----------


## AngelikaH.

Hallo

Nein, Amalgam waren weder Vorhanden noch sind welche vorhanden.Zahnsanierungen wurden auch nicht gemacht. Die Ärzte haben keine Ahnung was die ursache für die Unruhe und Verwirrtheit war, vor allem weil er nach 4 Tagen absoluter Klarheit am Samstag wieder einen Rückfall hatte . Selbst die Ärzte schafften es nicht, ihn ruhig zustellen. Er ist ihnen ein paar Mal sogar vom Bett rausgerutscht vor lauter Unruhe und Verwirrtheit.Zeitgleich bekam er eine Wundrose am Unterschenkel. Vielleicht reagiert er bei Infektionen immer so . Er hat ja in letzter Zeit 2 mal einen Harnweginfekt gehabt und jetzt diese Wundrose. 

Gruss Angelika

----------

